# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > سوال: انتقال داده از یک ستون پایگاه داده به دیتاگرید

## amir.yousefi

سلام 

من از wpf استفاده می کنم.من در پایگاه داده ام جدول زیر را دارم: 
database.JPG

من می خوام ستون status در دیتا گرید زیر قرار بگیرد. 

datagrid.JPG
چگونه این کار را انجام دهم؟ممنون می شوم که راهنمایی ام نمایید.

----------


## ژیار رحیمی

سلام 
شما جای سطرو ستون جدول رو اشتباه برداشت کردی به این شیوه اصلا صحیح نمی باشد.یعنی به تعداد سطرهای جدول شما ستون در دیتاگرید ایجاد کنی اینکار غیر منطقی به نظر میرسد.

----------


## amir.yousefi

از نظر اصولی متوجه هستم که طراحی به این شکل کاملا نادرست است!
نوشته بالا،تنها یک مثال است تا بدانم چطور یک ستون از جدول را در دیتا گرید نمایش دهم!آیا امکان دارد که یک ستون از جدول را در دیتاگرید نمایش داد؟
ممنون بابت توجهتون

----------

